# pkg_add not working - and my net connection is fine



## gman88 (Nov 14, 2010)

My original post is near the bottom of this post.  *I'm not certain as to whether or not adding an update to the top of a previous post constitutes a breach of protocol* (uhm....probably), but, I wanted to offer this update.  All of this is on the 8.0 release (which has worked for me previously, just fine).

*On a an entirely different box - and in a different location - I am still having a problem when I do:*

[CMD=]pkg_add -r xorg[/CMD]
or 
[CMD=]pkg_add -r foo.package (any package)[/cmd]

The following is portion of the error I receive, which I echoed to a text file:
[CMD=]Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/xorg.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)[/CMD]

My /etc/resolv.conf file looks like this:
[cmd=]domain  foobar.com
      nameserver      10.1.10.1[/cmd]

I can do the following with no problems:


Fetch ports
Ping Google or any other FQDN
FTP any site on the planet

I had originally had this problem when running a script but it fails manually, as well. Below is the body of my original post:

*A final oddity:* At work - where I am currently - I have FreeBSD 8 box on which I built a server and on which I have frequently have used pkg_add.  Today it is returning precisely the same error....

*ORIGINAL POST:*

I've got a script that I've run about 75 times that automates building both a desktop and a mail server.  Last night I ran the thing - repeatedly - and [cmd=]pkg_add -r xorg[/cmd] (same with gnome2) only produced errors indicating that it could not connect to the ftp server.  It downloaded port info, extracted ports, downloaded (and built) MySQL and perl, etc.

I found an older, similar post, and it was suggested by Dutch to try pinging Google.  My box pinged Google fine and ftp-ed into a hosting account with GoDaddy just fine.  "Fetch" works....  I am, of course, confused.  I've set it to a static IP (as always) but as I've indicated, clearly there is nothing wrong with my connection to the net.  

Are FreeBSD servers periodically down.......or what?  If they are down is it something which is posted anywhere? By the way, I tried this fours times.....and had the same result.  I've not tried it today because I am at work.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 18, 2010)

The packages-8.0-release directory doesn't appear to be on the FTP servers anymore.  You can try using the 8.0-stable packages with:


```
env PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/ pkg_add -r xorg
```


----------

